# "How do you pick an owner for your pup?"



## Marty

Now that we've seen posts on how people pick out a pup from a litter, I'd like to see how you all evaluate a potential owner for your dog as the survival of our dogs may hinge upon correct placement of them by each and every breeder, rescue, etc. No one wants to see a story on how a pitbull at large did......fill in the blank OR the pitbull's owner was arrested for.....fill in the blank. How do you size up the person you are placing your dog with, do you have different requirements of people taking a puppy versus an older dog, etc.

I challenge each person who posts to also say whether they would place a dog with someone who was just like themselves when they got their first pitbull (i.e. could the person that they themselves were when they got their first pitbull have held up to the standards they require of people they place their dogs with now).
__________________


----------



## buzhunter

The homing dilemma is one reason I won't breed dogs. I have had to home pups before and got burned.


----------



## ~*Mish*~

I'll take this one. The first question that needs to be asked is "Have you ever owned a pit bull?" This is important because if not, there is alot of things that need to be brought up. I'm not saying that I'd completely shut someone down for not ever owning the breed - everyone's gotta start somewhere, right? - but since there is such a stigma with this breed, those that are naive can further contribute to the demise. In our particular case, we're striving for working dogs, so if a prospective home is not willing to put forth the effort and time required, then they've come to the wrong place. It's difficult to size up people through an email, even a phone call, for that matter. Just because they may talk a big game, doesn't mean they will be a responsible owner. This is the main reason that our breedings are few and far between - if there isn't a reason for the breeding besides just having pups, then why do it? 

Ok, next one: Here it is: NO. I wouldn't have placed a pit bull with myself at that time. I was completely uneducated at the time we got our first pit bull. I wanted Jax because he was adorable and I had been around bully breeds for quite some time. I was hardly qualified. We wanted a puppy to go with our new life together, just like so many people do. What happened in our case, fortunately, is that we fell in love almost immediately. Obviously, with the puppy, but moreso, we wanted to learn everything that there was to know about this amazing breed.I believe that you can never learn enough and we still continue to each day. We now have 9 pit bulls  and still learn from them every day.


----------



## American_Pit13

Marty said:


> I challenge each person who posts to also say whether they would place a dog with someone who was just like themselves when they got their first pitbull .


Yes I would, however I would be there to make sure this person was properly educated on these dogs and not just left with a pit as I was. Everyone has to start somewhere.



Marty said:


> Now that we've seen posts on how people pick out a pup from a litter, I'd like to see how you all evaluate a potential owner for your dog as the survival of our dogs may hinge upon correct placement of them by each and every breeder, rescue, etc. No one wants to see a story on how a pitbull at large did......fill in the blank OR the pitbull's owner was arrested for.....fill in the blank. How do you size up the person you are placing your dog with, do you have different requirements of people taking a puppy versus an older dog, etc.


I am very big on first impressions. I think you can tell a lot about people just by a good hour of "dog talk"

I ask people what dogs they have had before and what happened with those dogs. I myself am very understanding that occasionally $hit happens even though you are a good person because I have had my fair share.

I don't really have a play by play its all about the feeling and vibes I get from a person.

Laura for a great example ( Mrs. APBT America) came to get a free blue female on a spay contract. She was not a puppy I bred by was out of and accident litter with dogs I formerly owned and still held papers on. I had put up an ad for the puppy and was contacted by several people and even had people coming to meet her,( of course free blue female) then I got lauras EMAILS!lol She emailed me about the puppy, then about her, then about her lifestlye and everything she could think of that would make me feel secure about meeting her about this puppy. Well I told the other people they would have to wait and met with Laura first. Within an hour of meeting her and talking with her I knew she was perfect! I sent Neveah off with her 2 towns away and trusted that she would spay her. I never even did a contract with her. Just me meeting her and talking to her and seeing her interact with my dogs I can see the kind of person she is.

However this can't just work with everyone. I have been in customer service since I was 13 so I really know how to read people so It works for me.

The only mistakes with homing I have ever made where with homing dogs with family in law when I knew better but didn't want to offend family. It came back to bite me in the face.

I ask the people what their intentions are for the dog. 
Have they owned this breed before. 
I recommend gopitbull now a days
I find out what these people know about the breed.

Usually my puppies are spoken for every early. This gives me way more time to get to know these people.

We had a guy named Gus come to pick out 2 males. He picked out his pups at 3 weeks old and then 2 times a week came for an hour or 2 to visit with them and us. The lived about 1 hour from us but still made the trip just to come play with his puppies till they where 8 weeks old.

I have sent off very few dogs to people I didn't already know ( small town and I am just about the only one with quality dogs). Most people meet me way before I have a litter. They see me walking one of my dogs and the conversation begins.

Course I have had 15 puppies in almost 10 years so I don't often get to pick owners lol..

I don't think I answered this very well lol but I don't really have a code I go by just feeling.:hammer:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I'll never be a breeder because of this ... I'd keep every puppy! LOL 

To answer your question I wouldn't have placed a puppy with myself pre pit bull education. My breeder is very kind person he took the time to give me a Richard Stratton book. This is the apbt. He talked with me about the breed, the qualities, the tools of the trade... Parting sticks, spring and flirt poles, explained BYBing to me and how it's wrong. He even told me to check out gamedog.com but I like GP better less hate here LOL. I feel very fortunate to be learning from everyone here and also helping when I can. Educating people you sell puppy to and picking the right person is so important. Makes me think of the OFK thread "talked someone out of one of my dogs" ... Pit bulls aren't for everyone and as owners of these dogs and protectors of the breed its our responsibilty to educate and "regulate" when we can. 

:goodpost: MARTY!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i second that Dan.

my husband says we could never breed because he knows we would not give up 1 damn puppy we would end up with too many dogs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

now getting involved in a breeding project and keeping the pick of the litter is different LOL still... So much testing and expense is involved.


----------



## smith family kennels

I don't have much to put in on this thread cause everything I would do is already posted and no I would have not have to myself at that time but then again my first pup wasn't from a breeder it was from family in law lol. Now Nate grew up around these dogs. One thing I am really big on is not selling show and pull dogs to people that have no desire to pertiscapate. Now of coarse there are times that you have pet quality dogs and these would be homed with people that I trusted and know alittle bit about. I no longer sell dogs to the public and I no longer sell dogs to people that have never had this breed. In my eyes there is enough of that going on so I don't have to contribute to it. Everyone makes mistakes with their first pit bull and I don't want one of my dogs to be a statisic so I feel if you don't know the person or the person is not in it for show reasons. I am sorry but I can't sell them one at this day in time with things the way they are. This is just my personal preference for I have made mistakes on chosing owners and ended up with my pups back in bad condition. That was not my happiest day to have to go and take my pups back. I have always had contracts for protections. and it is true when you get a funny feeling and feel hestiate about a person looking to buy a dog 95% of the time it was a bad choice and something happens.


----------



## mtrmouth24

*great topic*

I am so happy to have joine "gp" right now and to see this thread. My female "Myka" had her first litter 13 pups. We were expecting 10. We are a little lucky in the fact that a few of our lifelong friends who have been around my 2 and helped care for them while we were on vacation have decided that they are ready for the commitment and have been getting ready for a few years. 
You see when I got my first I was only slightly educated about the breed. I have a friend who I grew up with that had them and I was always around them, but you are never really prepard for your first.

With that being said I am glad to see I am not on my own with worries of what will happen to my puppies that we will have to find what we believe to be responsible owners. I am ver interested in the contract that has been talked about, so if anyone can send me further info on this it would be great. I also believe in gut feelings and have already walked away from 3 potential buyers. I am taking and checking refferences. I am going to include with my pups the pitbull handbook and the pitbull terrier report both written by Jason Mann. Hoping this will help the new owners out. I will also reccomend this site as well. 
If anyone has any further suggestions please let me know. It will be appreciated!!!

Also I probably would not have placed a pup with me when I got my male, I was undereducated, and a bit naive about the breed. I learn more everyday and got very lucky with my 2. They teach me more everday, and love me and my family more than anyone can ever imagine.

Andy


----------



## dan'sgrizz

include Richard strattons ... This is the American pit bull terrier.


----------



## redsky

I have a questionaire that must be filled out for those that are first time owners I also send with them material on training, proper confinement etc for first time owners. I am very strict about people staying in touch and over the years have included that in my contract as a requirement. I usually insist first time owners co-own their pup with me so that I can monitor them more and be there for any questions/concerns or problems. I had several mentors starting out some of even different breeds and I believe in helping folks as much as possible. This not only benefits me and my productions but also the breed, I don't limit my help to those that own my pups either. I will help any one who ask....


----------



## frufru-dog

redsky

hey do you think you should post the questionaire for others to see and use on other people who they would comsider adopting their dogs out to ?

i belive in contracts with proof of photo id and current address.(been burned bad) puppy contracts which is what the breeder did with me when i got my pup, i am required to send updates atleast once a month including photos and
if anything medically is going on with her.if i have any questions i am to contact him. he is excited that i want to show her and get her into weight pull (if we ever stay in one place long enough)
she is not my first pitbull but he did interview me for almost 3 hrs(it was fun i hate to say it but i knew more then he did about little puppys)
when it came to my firstpitbull which was over 5 yrs ago he was a pitbull boxer mix , he taught me alot but sadly i left him with someone when i went to travel and they took off with him.
i was young and dumb when i got him so no i shouldnt have been able to adopt him i wasnt ready for the responsibility/training involved with a puppy.


----------



## wheezie

im way to pickey to even think of placing a dog, if i did i would need a background check, contract poof of them having a stable job... things like that


----------



## redsky

Waiting List form 
First and Last Name: Phone: E-Mail Address: Pups purpose such as pet, breeding or show: Male or female: color you prefer: Vet's name and address: How much experience do you have with the breed:

Those are the initial questions which those that generally don't make the cut usually leave out info on the purpose of the pup or the vet information and I do require either a ver reference, meet in person or two references. something else that throws me into severe grill mode is if they want a blue pup or female (anyone wanting these two I ask a ton of questions and go into my lack of pigment spill, the importance of spaying etc etc).


----------



## redsky

redsky said:


> Waiting List form
> First and Last Name: Phone: E-Mail Address: Pups purpose such as pet, breeding or show: Male or female: color you prefer: Vet's name and address: How much experience do you have with the breed:
> 
> Those are the initial questions which those that generally don't make the cut usually leave out info on the purpose of the pup or the vet information and I do require either a ver reference, meet in person or two references. something else that throws me into severe grill mode is if they want a blue pup or female (anyone wanting these two I ask a ton of questions and go into my lack of pigment spill, the importance of spaying etc etc).


BTW I also require a picture id as well or at least the dl number and I do trace it to ensure I was not given a fake!


----------



## frufru-dog

redsky said:


> BTW I also require a picture id as well or at least the dl number and I do trace it to ensure I was not given a fake!


how do you trace it ?


----------



## redsky

you have to pay for a trace but it's like a back ground check it was seven dollars in NC but ten here in IN. Just go to the state website and click background check it isn't hard, there are other companies that do it as well.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have never breed any dogs but I have been in the rescue business for 28yrs. I go by first impressions alot. I usually know as soon as I see a person if I like them or not. The times when I thought I was too harsh on someone I got burned. I spay/neuter all of the dogs before they ever leave my place. I try to keep in contact with people but soem move or change phone numbers this happened alot when cells became popular. Up here almost evey plce you call is long distants. The first year I drop in on the person to see how the dog is doing. I do mean dropping in too I don't call or give any type of heads up I'm on my way. I want to see how the dogs is treated on a normal day. 

When I got Mikado I had only had one oher pitbull in foster care about 8yrs before. Acama had been badly abused. I took her but she had never been around children and Andreas was only 2 at the time. I lived in a small trailer it was hard. I worked with her for 3mos and then I found a great home. The guy had had pitbulls before. He lived in the country on 10 acreas of land. I talked to him all the time. Acama had a great life.
Would I have given me Mikado. Yes I think that all of those years of working with the badly abused gave me an edge with training him.


----------



## redog

Orphans does a background check thru the police station. not only for convictions but for arrests too. alot of folks who get areested dont nessecarily have a conviction. home checks and referals from vet and 3 other people are the next step. 1 out of 16 adopters qualify for a pitbull thru them. its a tough world for the dogs but they are better off staying there.


----------



## 2tone

I wondered this question also... Do people go off of looks at all? 

My small worry, is, upon the time we actually get our first bull, will people judge based off of looks? I am a large guy, buzzed/shaved head, sleeved tattoos, etc. I've received the wrong impression many of times in life, gotten plenty of disgusted, scared looks. 

I know most of the pitbull community is obviously a diverse community in the first place, so this shouldn't be a concern?


----------



## redsky

2tone said:


> I wondered this question also... Do people go off of looks at all?
> 
> My small worry, is, upon the time we actually get our first bull, will people judge based off of looks? I am a large guy, buzzed/shaved head, sleeved tattoos, etc. I've received the wrong impression many of times in life, gotten plenty of disgusted, scared looks.
> 
> I know most of the pitbull community is obviously a diverse community in the first place, so this shouldn't be a concern?


I personally do not judge folks because i hate hate hate stereotypes!


----------



## MY MIKADO

2tone said:


> I wondered this question also... Do people go off of looks at all?
> 
> My small worry, is, upon the time we actually get our first bull, will people judge based off of looks? I am a large guy, buzzed/shaved head, sleeved tattoos, etc. I've received the wrong impression many of times in life, gotten plenty of disgusted, scared looks.
> 
> I know most of the pitbull community is obviously a diverse community in the first place, so this shouldn't be a concern?


This shouldn't be a problem but the fact is that alot of people jugde you cause of the way you look. It isn't right but that is the way it is. I don't jugde people like that I have adopted to people that looked like they couldn't take care of themself let alone a dog and the dog ended up in the best home.

I'm a clean cut girl and when I tell people I have pitbulls they ask what is a nice girl like you doing with one of those dogs. I get that all the time. This is when I give a educated talk about te breed.


----------



## 2tone

Nice to know. 

I honestly figured that most pitbull breeders would understand, just for the fact they are doing something most people wont, like tattoos.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I'm coming up on my first litter of puppies. They will be born on the 30 of this month give or take a few days. I threw the idea of have a breeding around before I even bred them because I wasn't sure what I would do with a litter of puppies. I have placed 4 of them in show homes and they aren't even born yet. One pup is going to a first time pitbull owner. This person came to me and engaged me in a conversation of dog. I loved it cause they showed initiative. They asked me to be there every step of the way. They told me it didn't matter to them wether the pup was male of female or what color the pup was. This was alot easier than I ever thought it would be. I still won't have a litter of pups just to have them. It won't ever be this easy again. Don't think I answered the question but...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

2tone said:


> I wondered this question also... Do people go off of looks at all?
> 
> My small worry, is, upon the time we actually get our first bull, will people judge based off of looks? I am a large guy, buzzed/shaved head, sleeved tattoos, etc. I've received the wrong impression many of times in life, gotten plenty of disgusted, scared looks.
> 
> I know most of the pitbull community is obviously a diverse community in the first place, so this shouldn't be a concern?


I judge people on my first impressions and im rarely wrong. Never on looks i could judge them with my eyes closed...and i do LOL.
I think people will judge the business suit with a pitbull the same as a biker with a pit bull. because there is a pit bull on the end of a leash you automatically get judged. I took grizz on a great walk today ... our usual route. A business women on her 15min break approached me and said how perfect me and my dog go together. i was in my usual blue jeans collared shirt. She was more reffering to my rugged bearded appearance and my muscular rugged dog. I think the dog you own should reflect what you feel inside APBT are for rugged individuals withlots of energy and initiative. You must be consistent in your behavior with your dog so that he too can be be consistant with his. This is not about this thread at all sorry for the hijack but i like what 2tone said and i wanted to elaborate. I dont care if your 7'4" 400lbs and eat homeless people if you have a well behaved smiling pit bull on the end of your leash. you will only get judged as having an outstanding animal. I do not condone eating the homeless! they are not nutritious lol


----------



## BedlamBully

This is a great thread. I've never had a litter of pits, but who knows what the future holds. While I would most likely keep most of them and place the others with close friends, it does worry me if I had to place any.

I do know that if it was their first pit I would most likely co own the dog for a year or so.
And I would not sell to renters (no offense just a personal preferance)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

wheezie said:


> im way to pickey to even think of placing a dog, if i did i would need a background check, contract poof of them having a stable job... things like that


yeah im in this boat with u... im WAY to picky and WAY to throuough lol... i dont want to breed ust ebcuz i wont have the time... i would want the best for every puppy and i would want commitment... now if ihad 10pups, thats 10ppl that gotta do things MY way... cant do it...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I'm big on vibes... I'm pretty sensitive to them. If i don't feel comfortable with a person no matter what comes from their mouths I will not place a pup with them. I would place a pup with a person like myself if they showed a sense of maturity and responsibility, and are willing to learn like I was. I will be looking into new owners backround, vet references, job references, and I will require a notorized letter from their landlord if applicable. I'm doing alot of "grilling" as to the type of enviornment that the pups will be raised in. I have a firm contract that must be upheld on the buyers end, if they fail to uphold the contract I will take the dog back. 

For the second question, would I have different expectations of a new home for an older dog versus a puppy... No.


----------

